# Debian Webserver im Windows-Netzwerk, wie Domain einrichten?



## Maniac (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Ich habe mir nach dieser Anleitung einen Webserver für mein Lokales Netzwerk eingerichtet.

ISPConfig3 ist auch installiert und läuft eigentlich alles, über die IP oder den Servernamen kann ich die Weboberflächen von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk aufrufen.

Es hängt alles hinter einer FritzBox 7270.

Was mir nun noch vorschwebt ist eine Domain, welche ich dann für meine Projekte nutzen kann. Also ich habe mir das so vorgestellt:

Lokales Projekt 1: http://www.meinedomain.local
Lokales Projekt 2: http://www.meinedomain2.local
Quasi wie Virtuelle Hosts auf einem Lokalen-Testsystem.

Ist sowas möglich?
Wenn ja wie?

schönen Abend noch 

Maniac


----------



## CPoly (17. Oktober 2011)

Einfach die Namen in die "hosts" Datei eintragen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Maniac (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi CPoly,

genau das hab ich auch schon versucht, ISPConfig lauscht am Port 8080, als is über die IP 192.168.178.26:8080 auch erreichbar von einem anderen Rechner aus. 
Wenn ich jetzt in die C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts folgendes eintrage:

```
192.168.178.26:8080           ServerConfig
```

und im Browser "ServerConfig" aufrufe, dann werde ich nicht zum Panel geleitet wie erwartet.


----------



## CPoly (17. Oktober 2011)

Maniac hat gesagt.:


> im Browser "ServerConfig" aufrufe, dann werde ich nicht zum Panel geleitet wie erwartet.



Was passiert stattdessen? Das kann etwas dauern, bis die Änderungen wirksam werden. Windows scheint da (wie so oft) nicht-deterministisch vorzugehen.

*Noch was* AFAIK kommt auf die Linke Seite nur die IP, *ohne Port*. Also musst du im Browser "ServerConfig:8080" eingeben.

http://serverfault.com/questions/54357/can-i-specify-a-port-in-an-entry-in-my-etc-hosts-on-os-x


----------



## Maniac (17. Oktober 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> *Noch was* AFAIK kommt auf die Linke Seite nur die IP, *ohne Port*. Also musst du im Browser "ServerConfig:8080" eingeben.



Daran könnte es liegen, werde es heute Abend mal testen.


CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert stattdessen? Das kann etwas dauern, bis die Änderungen wirksam werden. Windows scheint da (wie so oft) nicht-deterministisch vorzugehen.


 
Bisher wurde immer sofort weitergeleitet, zumindest bei meinem VHosts.

In anderer Sache:
Der Debian-Server hat den Hostnamen "Server.fritz.box"

Kann ich den jetzt als "Domain" im ISPConfig einstellen und mit Subdomains dann meine Projekte realisieren?
Lieber wäre mir allerdings eine "interne" Domain welche ich dann von jedem Rechner aus aufrufen könnte.
zb.:
den Host "fritz.box" in "home.local" ändern und dann mit Subdomains arbeiten?
Bin mir ziemlich unsicher was DNS angeht, bevor ich da was grundlegendes veränder möchte ich schon ein bissl mehr bescheid wissen.


----------



## CPoly (17. Oktober 2011)

Maniac hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich den jetzt als "Domain" im ISPConfig einstellen und mit Subdomains dann meine Projekte realisieren?



Davon habe ich eigentlich keine Ahnung. Wenn die Unterscheidung über den host-header läuft, sollte das kein Problem sein. Die Subdomains müssen dann auch einfach in die hosts Datei.


----------



## Maniac (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte das eigentlich ohne die hosts verwirklichen, da nicht gewährleistet ist, das alle User im Netzwerk immer die hosts bearbeiten, bzw die Rechte dazu haben.


----------



## CPoly (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann müsstest du vermutlich zusätzlich einen DNS Server einrichten. Aber davon hab ich jetzt wirklich keine Ahnung.


----------

